# Free Berkhof ebook



## reaganmarsh (Jan 9, 2017)

Greetings PB brethren, 

A free ebook for you today from the fine folks at Monergism: Louis Berkhof's _Summary of Christian Doctrine_. His _Summary _is a non-technical overview of his larger _Systematic Theology_, and was originally written for high-school students. 

You may access the file here: https://www.monergism.com/summary-christian-doctrine-0

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 9, 2017)

And one more...here's Jeremiah Burroughs' classic _Treatise on Earthly-Mindedness.
_
https://www.monergism.com/treatise-earthly-mindedness-ebook

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Jan 10, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Greetings PB brethren,
> 
> A free ebook for you today from the fine folks at Monergism: Louis Berkhof's _Summary of Christian Doctrine_. His _Summary _is a non-technical overview of his larger _Systematic Theology_, and was originally written for high-school students.
> 
> ...



Cool. I didn't know he wrote a Summa of his Summa!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks, Reagan!


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 10, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Greetings PB brethren,
> 
> A free ebook for you today from the fine folks at Monergism: Louis Berkhof's _Summary of Christian Doctrine_. His _Summary _is a non-technical overview of his larger _Systematic Theology_, and was originally written for high-school students.
> 
> ...


 Nice, can get this to my teenage sons to use, as his fuller one is beyond them right now!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 10, 2017)

Enjoy, brothers. While Berkhof is a bit dry to my taste, he is faithful, substantial, rigorous, and clear.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 10, 2017)

ZackF said:


> Cool. I didn't know he wrote a Summa of his Summa!



He also wrote a _Manual of Christian Doctrine,_ which is more detailed than his _Summary_ but still significantly condensed compared to his _Systematic Theology._ The _Manual_ is one of my favorite go-to references when I need to check some of my language quickly, as I find it just the right size to navigate easily and still get answers to most questions that come up in my everyday teaching and writing. It's also the rare reference work that fits nicely in a briefcase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Jan 10, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Enjoy, brothers. While Berkhof is a bit dry to my taste, he is faithful, substantial, rigorous, and clear.


You're right, Reagan. I find Berkhof heavy going - not because of the content, but because of the style. Much the same can be said of John Murray. It seems like past generations had, in some cases, theologians who were thoroughly orthodox but not very good writers.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 10, 2017)

bookslover said:


> I find Berkhof heavy going - not because of the content, but because of the style. Much the same can be said of John Murray. It seems like past generations had, in some cases, theologians who were thoroughly orthodox but not very good writers.



Quite so. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this way!


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 11, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Quite so. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this way!


 My first introduction to Reformed theology was Chrales Hodge , think 4 volume set, so Berkhof seemed easy after that!


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 11, 2017)

bookslover said:


> You're right, Reagan. I find Berkhof heavy going - not because of the content, but because of the style. Much the same can be said of John Murray. It seems like past generations had, in some cases, theologians who were thoroughly orthodox but not very good writers.


 Think thatwas e common way of expressing the doctrines back then, as Hodge and others wrote really verbose!


----------



## bookslover (Jan 12, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Think thatwas e common way of expressing the doctrines back then, as Hodge and others wrote really verbose!


Probably true. I'm just glad that, today, we have many folks who are both orthodox thinkers and really good writers: Carl Trueman, J. I. Packer (now retired), D. A. Carson, etc.


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 12, 2017)

bookslover said:


> Probably true. I'm just glad that, today, we have many folks who are both orthodox thinkers and really good writers: Carl Trueman, J. I. Packer (now retired), D. A. Carson, etc.


 Think that is the big challenge each generation, to have good authors step up to replace the ones tht have gone on before them. Interesting to me on how many Reformed scholars have been involved in the recent study bible such as the Esv and Zondervan Niv versions also. I have read Knowing God and his basic doctrines book, any thing else from Dr Packer that you could suggest to read?


----------



## bookslover (Jan 12, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Think that is the big challenge each generation, to have good authors step up to replace the ones tht have gone on before them. Interesting to me on how many Reformed scholars have been involved in the recent study bible such as the Esv and Zondervan Niv versions also. I have read Knowing God and his basic doctrines book, any thing else from Dr Packer that you could suggest to read?


If you haven't, you should read his first two books: _"Fundamentalism" and the Word of God_ (1958) and _Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God_ (1961) and his collection of essays on the Puritans: _A Quest for Godliness_ (1990). All are well worth your time.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 12, 2017)

bookslover said:


> If you haven't, you should read his first two books: _"Fundamentalism" and the Word of God_ (1958) and _Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God_ (1961) and his collection of essays on the Puritans: _A Quest for Godliness_ (1990). All are well worth your time.



Yes indeed. Those are two excellent books.


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 13, 2017)

bookslover said:


> If you haven't, you should read his first two books: _"Fundamentalism" and the Word of God_ (1958) and _Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God_ (1961) and his collection of essays on the Puritans: _A Quest for Godliness_ (1990). All are well worth your time.


 Thankyou fo those suggestions, will look into reading them!


----------

